# [SOLVED] Snap to other objects while cropping in Powerpoint



## andremount (Sep 10, 2009)

I recently upgraded to Office 2013 and seem to be having some trouble manipulating images in PowerPoint. It used to be that when I was cropping an image, the edge (or edges) I was adjusting would snap to the slide border or other nearby objects. In other words, if I selected an object, clicked "crop," and dragged one of the black handles, the new edge would align itself automatically with the edges of other objects as I adjusted the size. 

Now, I can't seem to get the cropping tool to snap to nearby objects. (I need to be able to do this because some of my animations require an image to be revealed gradually. I could fake the effect by placing blank objects in front of the image at hand and then removing them via animation steps, but this is clunky and makes it much more difficult to plan and review slides before a presentation.)

Does anyone have any idea how I can get this feature back?

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Snap to other objects while cropping in Powerpoint*

Go here: Snap charts, pictures, and objects to a grid to align or format them - PowerPoint - Office.com
Now scroll down to PowerPoint
Turn on the snap-to options


----------



## andremount (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Snap to other objects while cropping in Powerpoint*

Thanks for the response, Corday. Unfortunately, that doesn't do what I need. The only option there is "Snap objects to grid." I need to snap to other objects. Any other ideas?


----------



## andremount (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Snap to other objects while cropping in Powerpoint*

OK. I figured it out. On the page that Corday linked to, under notes, it says "To temporarily override the snap-to options, hold down ALT while you drag the shape or object." I don't want to disable snap-to, but I tried it anyway. As it turns out, holding ALT while dragging the black and handle gives me the snap I'm looking for.

Counter-intuitively, it doesn't matter if "Snap objects to grid" is turned on or off. Holding ALT appears to be the only way to get the cropping to snap to an object.

Problem solved!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Snap to other objects while cropping in Powerpoint*

Actually the advice was what they meant. In other words, by getting rid of the selected options temporarily you weren't "restricted". Anyway ,"SOLVED".


----------

